# Nora’s first dog show!



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, miss Nora was entered in the big Oklahoma City shows over the 4th of July weekend. Since she’s such a pea-brained baby (turned 10 months last week), I only entered her in 4 of the 7 shows. Three all-breed and one specialty. 

She won her class the first day, but didn’t win beyond that. She was completely baffled about the whole dog show thing, but was a trooper. 

The next morning, she showed and won her 9-12 month puppy class. When it came time to go back in for Winners Bitch, my handler stayed on the Ambred bitch that won her class, so our friend Matt took Nora in. I was stunned when the judge pointed to Nora for Winners Bitch!! Wooo hooo! Nora got 2 championship points for that win. So happy! 

She went back in with the Winners Dog and the champions, for Best of Breed. If she could go Best of Winners then she could get the dog major. But hard to beat the boy that finished his championship that day, who is a grown dog! 

She showed 2 more times after that, but no more Winners, lol. It was a great experience for her. She’ll be leaving next month for a couple of weeks with her handler, for “show puppy boot camp”.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Yay! Go Nora!


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

How exciting! Such a pretty girl deserves the wins!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yay Nora!!!!! She's turning out to be quite stunning, isn't she!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh forgot to post her win photo that I just got!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sable power!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So excited to see this post. .I admire anybody with a puppy that can do this. She's so pretty.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Yay Nora! She is simply beautiful.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys 

It was quite an eye-opening event for her. The show had over 2000 dogs entered each day she was there. As you can imagine, it was noisy and chaotic, and pretty intimidating for a puppy. She needs some work (hence the show puppy boot camp), but I was very proud of her. I think once she figures this thing out, she’ll do really well. She’s really quite lovely. 


A few photos at the specialty. 



















Here’s a very tired show puppy:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have to brag on myself a bit. I bathed Nora the morning of the show, dremeled her nails, trimmed her pads. Her feet looked so nice. When my handler got her on the table (commenting “oh, muscles!” about her thighs, lol) she said “Nice! You did her feet! They look great! No one ever brings me a dog with their feet done”. 

Hey, just trying to keep my handler happy!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome. That reminds me, I need to do nails.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

OK so stupid person post, since I'm still learning about the lines and stuff...is she a show line or a working line? I had always thought it was unusual to have a sable show line, that most of them were working line??? Or is that totally wrong? 

Regardless, she's gorgeous, and that's so awesome!! I love watching them move. I don't think I could train Willow to move like that if my life depended on it.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Not a stupid question! 

Nora is an American show line. 

Sables are very plentiful, as are blacks, bi-colors, black & tans. Nora’s dam is sable, and her sire is black. Nora’s littermate is black & tan.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She is a beauty!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@banzaii555 American showlines come in many different colors and flavors lol. Max’s dam a bicolor his sire a sable .
Max-


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That's so awesome, congratulations!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

She’s beautiful!❤


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Kiki18 said:


> She’s beautiful!



Aw, thanks. She’s a stunner for sure, but have had to take a break from showing. We are having a bit of a stranger danger issue with her. Working through it with the help of a behaviorist.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

dogfaeries said:


> Aw, thanks. She’s a stunner for sure, but has had to take a break from showing. We are having a bit of a stranger danger issue with her. Working through it with the help of a behaviorist.


I wish you luck!


----------

